# kernel panic

## josephg

i'm getting this in dmesg. i cannot tie this down to anything particular, my system continues working ok i think. how do i interpret this trace, and what can i do?

```
[  942.028468] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  942.028475] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 169 at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_irq.c:1385 0xf890c699

[  942.028478] Modules linked in: uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videodev videobuf2_core nf_tables nfnetlink ctr ccm ext4 jbd2 mbcache arc4 ath9k i915 r852 ath9k_common ath9k_hw sm_com

mon nand sdhci_pci snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic nand_ecc sdhci mac80211 mmc_core nand_bch bch sr_mod snd_hda_intel evdev input_leds pcspkr led_class psmouse i2c_i801 firewire_ohci i2c_smbus nand_id

s mtd snd_hda_codec thermal cdrom firewire_core lpc_ich i2c_algo_bit mfd_core fan ath cfg80211 drm_kms_helper snd_hwdep snd_hda_core snd_pcm syscopyarea sysfillrect uhci_hcd rfkill crc_itu_t sysimgblt fb_sys_fops

 drm snd_timer ehci_pci ehci_hcd coretemp usbcore snd intel_agp intel_gtt button video ac battery hwmon backlight acpi_cpufreq shpchp soundcore agpgart usb_common

[  942.028612] CPU: 0 PID: 169 Comm: kworker/0:1 Tainted: G     U  W       4.9.16-gentoo-josephg #85

[  942.028615] Hardware name: TOSHIBA Satellite Pro A300/Portable PC, BIOS 2.20 12/07/2009

[  942.028619] Workqueue: kacpi_notify 0xc1313154

[  942.028624]  00000569 c12857b3 00000000 00000000 c103a0f2 c14f7fb4 00000000 000000a9

[  942.028637]  f81f3688 00000569 f890c699 f890c699 00000009 f53b3810 f4340000 00070008

[  942.028649]  f88e2f80 c103a1b3 00000009 00000000 00000000 f890c699 00000001 00000004

[  942.028661] Call Trace:

[  942.028667]  [<c12857b3>] ? 0xc12857b3

[  942.028670]  [<c103a0f2>] ? 0xc103a0f2

[  942.028675]  [<f890c699>] ? 0xf890c699

[  942.028678]  [<f890c699>] ? 0xf890c699

[  942.028681]  [<f88e2f80>] ? 0xf88e2f80

[  942.028683]  [<c103a1b3>] ? 0xc103a1b3

[  942.028686]  [<f890c699>] ? 0xf890c699

[  942.028690]  [<f89102de>] ? 0xf89102de

[  942.028693]  [<f81de50c>] ? 0xf81de50c

[  942.028695]  [<f89105e1>] ? 0xf89105e1

[  942.028698]  [<c1313e03>] ? 0xc1313e03

[  942.028702]  [<f893de2b>] ? 0xf893de2b

[  942.028704]  [<c10535b3>] ? 0xc10535b3

[  942.028708]  [<c1053803>] ? 0xc1053803

[  942.028711]  [<c1053847>] ? 0xc1053847

[  942.028714]  [<f80882c2>] ? 0xf80882c2

[  942.028717]  [<f8088056>] ? 0xf8088056

[  942.028720]  [<c131661f>] ? 0xc131661f

[  942.028722]  [<c1325be4>] ? 0xc1325be4

[  942.028725]  [<c131315d>] ? 0xc131315d

[  942.028727]  [<c104d3c2>] ? 0xc104d3c2

[  942.028731]  [<c104ddc7>] ? 0xc104ddc7

[  942.028733]  [<c104dd90>] ? 0xc104dd90

[  942.028736]  [<c1052319>] ? 0xc1052319

[  942.028739]  [<c1052280>] ? 0xc1052280

[  942.028741]  [<c104ae80>] ? 0xc104ae80

[  942.028744]  [<c148f983>] ? 0xc148f983

[  942.028748] ---[ end trace e8558b4433f59fa6 ]---
```

----------

## energyman76b

 *josephg wrote:*   

> i'm getting this in dmesg. i cannot tie this down to anything particular, my system continues working ok i think. how do i interpret this trace, and what can i do?
> 
> ```
> [  942.028468] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> ...

 

well, the gpu driver is causing some unhappiness in the kernel. And it has something to do with acpi.

----------

